# Keeping U.S. auto insurance



## exbo93 (Oct 21, 2009)

We are planning a permanent move to Mexico. What suggestions do you have in regards to keeping some level of U.S. auto insurance in case we decide to return to the states?


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

exbo93 said:


> We are planning a permanent move to Mexico. What suggestions do you have in regards to keeping some level of U.S. auto insurance in case we decide to return to the states?


We have a very co-operative Farmers agent in Arizona, who has known us for years. He keeps our insurance down to the bare minimum, which allows our Arizona plates to stay on the vehicles. On the odd occasion that we head north for a trip, he brings our coverage up to the full level, dropping it back down when we return south. The annual cost of doing this is nominal and allows us to head north with no problems of where to find insurance, which would be liability only anyway. However, most people seem to let their insurance and plates lapse. It all depends on your tolerance for risk etc. We are more comfortable keeping everything current.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

My first two years in Mexico my insurance company allowed me to put the car "in storage" as I crossed the border. I could change status with an 800#. In storage price was about $65 compared to $5-600


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

call your insurance and tell them your going to put your car in storage........(just dont tell them the storage is in mexico...)


----------

